# Blad w obliczeniach zmiennoprzecinkowych

## daxxx

Witam

Przy probie chrootowania sie do systemu dostaje taki blad:

```

 chroot /2

Błąd w obliczeniach zmiennoprzecinkowych

```

----------

## boo

Czy chroot działa na innych katalogach (np. na "/")?

Próbowałeś revdep-rebuild albo przekompilować pakiet w którym znajduje się chroot ?

Albo zmienić nazwę katalogu z "/2" na coś z literami.

----------

## lazy_bum

Przypadkiem nie chrootujesz się z systemu x64→x86 albo odwrotnie?

----------

